# NEW: Audio Technica AT-PHA100 Portable DAC/AMP



## lbbef

*AT-PHA100*
  

  
  
http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2660
  
 Looks very interesting.

 DAC: ESS SABRE ES9018K2M
 AMP: NJR MUSES 8832
 USB: SAVITECH BRAVO-HD SA9227
 I/V CONVERTER: TEXAS INSTRUMENTS LME49720

 Supports 32 bit.
 Supports DSD (Native DSD64, DOP DSD128).
 DAC+AMP: 6 hours battery life
 AMP: 14 hours battery life
 Weight: 240g
 Dimensions: H27×W77×D116mm
 Amplifier does not look strong (80mW @ 32Ω)
 Even come with 2 amp bands and a rubber mat.

 Around 55000 yen.


----------



## phlegm

Is it compatiable with iDevices?


----------



## lbbef

phlegm said:


> Is it compatiable with iDevices?


 
  
 Looks like the DAC will work with Windows/Mac OSX only...


----------



## phlegm

lbbef said:


> Looks like the DAC will work with Windows/Mac OSX only...



too bad...


----------



## oiuy

There is also the new Audio Technica AT-PHA50BT Portable Bluetooth DAC/AMP, for about 13,000 JPY ($110).
  
 I'm really curious if anyone has experience with this, especially paired with re400 or similar.


----------



## lbbef

phlegm said:


> too bad...


 
  
 It's tested and works with Android OTG. Not sure about iDevices.
  


oiuy said:


> There is also the new Audio Technica AT-PHA50BT Portable Bluetooth DAC/AMP, for about 13,000 JPY ($110).
> 
> I'm really curious if anyone has experience with this, especially paired with re400 or similar.


 
  
 Audio Technica Singapore will be having it at the product launch and audition session tomorrow. I'll see if I can grab some impressions


----------



## Fidelity King

first they do balanced armatures, then they make the msr7, now this, really seems like audio technica is fallowing sony on what they do, I like where theyre going with this


----------



## Prophet293

any more updates on this amp?


----------



## KT66

Out in April apparantly, £449.
That's a long wait for AT


----------



## HiFiGuy528

preview:


----------



## Prophet293

The DAC is not compatible with android or iOS devices, good luck with that! I wonder who's gonna buy this thing as a dedicated PC sound card?!


----------



## RERO

I don't get this product at all.
  
 >Portable
 >No compatible with Android/iOS/WP(?); only works with Windows & OSX.
 What?
  
 It looks nice but for the price, I don't really see a place for this thing.
 It is realistically fighting against FiiO products with the portable aspect. But with the size and price, it's fighting against some of the (smaller) dedicated desktop amps/DACs.


----------



## cyrusgod

I'm out in Japan. One of the perks is getting to see this stuff pretty early. 
Saw one hooked up to a laptop in my local electronics shop. Sounded pretty nice. Presumed it would work with the apple camera connection kit. Didn't try it as it was out of my price range and as you can see from my avatar went for the Denon in the end. Happy I did. Awesome little unit!


----------



## tula06

lbbef said:


> It's tested and works with Android OTG. Not sure about iDevices.
> 
> 
> Audio Technica Singapore will be having it at the product launch and audition session tomorrow. I'll see if I can grab some impressions


 
 Yeah I saw the features sheet at
  http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/accessories/9aa97517644935d5/index.html
  
 and it says :

Includes two rubber bands and a rubber mat for strapping amp to a portable device, a 1.0 m USB cable (USB 2.0 to USB micro-B) and a 10 cm audio cable with 3.5 mm mini plugs


----------



## kawaivpc1

So, how does this sound compared to other DACs??


----------



## IYAshike

I'm in Tokyo now. Tried the amp a while ago paired to some Audio-Technica HPs (l was so excited l forgot to look at the model. Not the M50s for sure, but a close-back model) and a new Fiio X3. (Edit: just checked on-line, l listened to the MSR7).

I really loved the amp (construction, looks...). I can't say much about the sound as I'm not familiar with the HPs l listened to. In any case, the sound was very clear, with a good amount of bass. I was very close to do a compulsive buy, but then reason talk me out of it (= my wife arrived just on time 

In my case, I'd buy this amp to pair it with my X3 when I'm on holidays or away from home for any reason. I admit it: it would be a total whim...


----------



## kawaivpc1

I love its design...
  
 Is there any review at all?
  
 can it play music while charging??? this decides if this device is useful or not.


----------



## moborarl

http://www.itmedia.co.jp/lifestyle/articles/1502/09/news043_4.html
This Japanese review page, test OTG with Xperia Z2
  
  
 http://av.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20141016_671203.html
 http://dime.jp/genre/167101/3/
 test OTG with iphone lignting


----------



## kawaivpc1

moborarl said:


> http://www.itmedia.co.jp/lifestyle/articles/1502/09/news043_4.html
> This Japanese review page, test OTG with Xperia Z2
> 
> 
> ...


 

 they all look like press reviews. I'd like to see some honest user reviews.
  
 Does ATH PHA 100 sound better than Geek Out 1000, Oppo HA-2?


----------



## kawaivpc1

any update on this unit yet? it looks good but 400 USD price tag isn't so fair.


----------



## kawaivpc1

looks like this unit is completely forgotten lol


----------



## nephilim32

kawaivpc1 said:


> looks like this unit is completely forgotten lol




So much competition out there though. I'm sure it's a great product and performs like a PHA-2. For travel use it's probably great quality.


----------



## kawaivpc1

nephilim32 said:


> So much competition out there though. I'm sure it's a great product and performs like a PHA-2. For travel use it's probably great quality.




Yes, but it clearly failed. There isn't a single review about this unit yet...poor marketing.


----------



## Prophet293

kawaivpc1 said:


> Yes, but it clearly failed. There isn't a single review about this unit yet...poor marketing.


 
  
 Well a "portable" headphone amp that doesn't accept digital signals from portable android and iOS devices, yeah, instant fail.


----------



## DimarzioMesaFan

prophet293 said:


> Well a "portable" headphone amp that doesn't accept digital signals from portable android and iOS devices, yeah, instant fail.




It apparently is compatible as there are reviews of both


----------



## DrSHP

i had a chance to test this unit with macbook and beyerdynamic dt880 edition 32 ohms.
sound was warm and clean.i enjoyed very much in that short time .
its sound was opposite of chord mojo and mojo seemed to me lacked of bass.
my friend said to me that he could not drive it with windows pc and it works only in mac os.

sorry for bad writing.


----------



## Bob Patrick

*The AT-PHA100 is working with Windows (Windows 10 in my case) and with Android (LG G3 Android 6.0).*
  
I tried it with :
  
   - Audio-Technica ATH-M50x => love it
   - JVC HA-SZ2000 => pretty bad
   - AKG Q 701 => awesome
  
I can compare it with the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro, the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD and the xDuoo X3. But you know it it's a complete different price range here.
  
I still have to try it with my best headphone (from my point of view), the Philips Fidelio X1.
  
I will try to post a complete review with all each headphone later (just tried the AT-PHA100 like 10 min).
  
*Conclusion for my very first point of view : *
  
 Got it for 300$, woth the price but not sure it worth 500$, have to try with better heaphones maybe to conclude that.


----------

